# backuppc : Failed to create directory, [SOLVED] by downgrade

## upengan78

Hello,

This is gentoo on amd64. backuppc was running fine until recently when some upgrade must have been done and I didn't notice till today that backup jobs are not working.

```

2011-12-07 20:00:01 full backup started for directory /home/upendra

2011-12-07 21:31:51 full backup 226 complete, 139766 files, 0 bytes, 4 xferErrs (0 bad files, 0 bad shares, 4 other)

2011-12-08 20:00:01 incr backup started back to 2011-12-07 19:00:01 (backup #226) for directory /home/upendra

2011-12-08 20:05:34 incr backup 227 complete, 8361 files, 0 bytes, 0 xferErrs (0 bad files, 0 bad shares, 0 other)

2011-12-08 20:05:34 removing incr backup 220

2011-12-09 20:00:00 Failed to create directory 

2011-12-09 21:00:01 Failed to create directory 

2011-12-09 22:00:01 Failed to create directory 

2011-12-09 23:00:01 Failed to create directory 

2011-12-10 01:00:00 Failed to create directory 

2011-12-10 02:00:01 Failed to create directory 

2011-12-10 03:00:01 Failed to create directory 

2011-12-10 04:00:01 Failed to create directory 

2011-12-10 05:00:01 Failed to create directory 

2011-12-10 06:00:00 Failed to create directory 

2011-12-10 07:00:01 Failed to create directory 

2011-12-10 08:00:01 Failed to create directory 

2011-12-10 09:00:01 Failed to create directory 

2011-12-10 10:00:00 Failed to create directory 

2011-12-10 11:00:01 Failed to create directory 

2011-12-10 12:00:01 Failed to create directory 

2011-12-10 13:00:01 Failed to create directory 

2011-12-10 14:00:00 Failed to create directory 

2011-12-10 15:00:01 Failed to create directory 

2011-12-10 16:00:01 Failed to create directory 

2011-12-10 17:00:01 Failed to create directory 

2011-12-10 18:00:00 Failed to create directory 

2011-12-10 19:00:01 Failed to create directory 

2011-12-10 20:00:01 Failed to create directory 

2011-12-10 21:00:01 Failed to create directory 

2011-12-10 22:00:00 Failed to create directory 

2011-12-10 23:00:01 Failed to create directory 

2011-12-11 01:00:01 Failed to create directory 

2011-12-11 02:00:01 Failed to create directory 

2011-12-11 03:00:00 Failed to create directory 

2011-12-11 04:00:01 Failed to create directory 

2011-12-11 05:00:01 Failed to create directory 

2011-12-11 06:00:01 Failed to create directory 

2011-12-11 07:00:01 Failed to create directory 

2011-12-11 08:00:00 Failed to create directory 

2011-12-11 09:00:01 Failed to create directory 

2011-12-11 10:00:01 Failed to create directory 

2011-12-11 11:00:01 Failed to create directory 

2011-12-11 12:00:00 Failed to create directory 

2011-12-11 13:00:01 Failed to create directory 

2011-12-11 14:00:01 Failed to create directory 

2011-12-11 15:00:01 Failed to create directory 

2011-12-11 16:00:01 Failed to create directory 

2011-12-11 17:00:00 Failed to create directory 

2011-12-11 18:00:01 Failed to create directory 

2011-12-11 19:00:01 Failed to create directory 

2011-12-11 20:00:01 Failed to create directory 

2011-12-11 21:00:00 Failed to create directory 

2011-12-11 22:00:01 Failed to create directory 

2011-12-11 23:00:01 Failed to create directory 

2011-12-12 01:00:01 Failed to create directory 

2011-12-12 02:00:01 Failed to create directory 

2011-12-12 03:00:00 Failed to create directory 

2011-12-12 04:00:01 Failed to create directory 

2011-12-12 05:00:01 Failed to create directory 

2011-12-12 06:00:01 Failed to create directory 

2011-12-12 20:00:00 Failed to create directory 

2011-12-12 21:00:01 Failed to create directory 

2011-12-12 22:00:01 Failed to create directory 

2011-12-12 23:00:01 Failed to create directory 

2011-12-13 01:00:01 Failed to create directory 

2011-12-13 02:00:01 Failed to create directory 

2011-12-13 03:00:01 Failed to create directory 

2011-12-13 04:00:01 Failed to create directory 

2011-12-13 05:00:01 Failed to create directory 

2011-12-13 06:00:01 Failed to create directory 

2011-12-13 15:01:13 Failed to create directory 

```

```
app-backup/backuppc

     Available versions:  

   (2.1.2-r1)   2.1.2-r1

   (0)   ~3.1.0-r2[1] ~3.1.0-r3[1] (~)3.2.0-r1[1] ~3.2.1[1] 3.2.1-r2

   {doc rss samba vhosts}

     Installed versions:  3.2.1-r2(11:42:12 AM 12/09/2011)(-rss -samba -vhosts)

     Homepage:            http://backuppc.sourceforge.net/

     Description:         A high-performance system for backing up computers to a server's disk.
```

```
# ls -ald /var/lib/backuppc

lrwxrwxrwx 1 backuppc backuppc 20 Feb 18  2011 /var/lib/backuppc -> /mnt/backup/backuppc
```

mount 

```
<NFS SERVERIP>:/share on /mnt/backup type nfs (rw,rsize=8192,wsize=8192,timeo=14,intr,vers=4,addr=<IPofNFS server>,clientaddr=<backuppclP>)
```

Tried mounting with nfs4 type to nfs as seen above but that didn't resolve the issue, mount worked fine though.

Tried restarting backuppc and apache2-backuppc but that too didn't help.

Any idea how I can debug this issue?

EDIT :

```
Additional details on permission:

 # su - backuppc

backuppc@machinename ~ $ ls -al

total 88

drwxr-xr-x  8 backuppc backuppc  4096 Dec 13 13:37 .

drwxr-xr-x  4 root     root      4096 Feb 18  2011 ..

-rw-------  1 backuppc backuppc  3595 Dec 13  2011 .bash_history

drwxr-xr-x  2 backuppc backuppc  4096 Sep 21 16:07 .ssh

-rw-------  1 backuppc backuppc  1231 Sep 21 16:07 .viminfo

drwxr-xr-x 18 backuppc backuppc  4096 Dec 13 16:45 cpool

drwxr-x---  2 backuppc backuppc  4096 Feb 15  2011 log

drwxr-x---  6 backuppc backuppc  4096 Dec 13 16:45 pc

drwxr-xr-x  2 backuppc backuppc  4096 Dec  9 11:44 pool

drwxr-xr-x  2 backuppc backuppc 12288 Dec 13 16:04 trash

backuppc@machinename ~ $ 
```

/etc/backuppc/config.pl

```

$ENV{'PATH'} = '/bin:/usr/bin';

delete @ENV{'IFS', 'CDPATH', 'ENV', 'BASH_ENV'};

$Conf{ServerHost} = `hostname`;

chomp($Conf{ServerHost});

$Conf{ServerPort} = -1;

$Conf{ServerMesgSecret} = '';

$Conf{MyPath} = '/bin';

$Conf{UmaskMode} = 027;

$Conf{WakeupSchedule} = [1..23];

$Conf{MaxBackups} = 4;

$Conf{MaxUserBackups} = 4;

$Conf{MaxPendingCmds} = 10;

$Conf{MaxBackupPCNightlyJobs} = 2;

$Conf{BackupPCNightlyPeriod} = 1;

$Conf{MaxOldLogFiles} = 14;

$Conf{DfPath} = '/usr/bin/df';

$Conf{DfCmd} = '$dfPath $topDir';

$Conf{SplitPath} = '/usr/bin/split';

$Conf{ParPath}   = '/usr/bin/par2';

$Conf{CatPath}   = '/usr/bin/cat';

$Conf{GzipPath}  = '/bin/gzip';

$Conf{Bzip2Path} = '/bin/bzip2';

$Conf{DfMaxUsagePct} = 95;

$Conf{TrashCleanSleepSec} = 300;

$Conf{DHCPAddressRanges} = [];

$Conf{BackupPCUser} = 'backuppc';

$Conf{CgiDir}       = '/usr/share/webapps/backuppc/3.2.1-r2/hostroot/cgi-bin/';

$Conf{InstallDir}   = '/usr';

$Conf{BackupPCUserVerify} = 1;

$Conf{HardLinkMax} = 31999;

$Conf{SmbShareName} = 'C$';

$Conf{SmbShareUserName} = '';

$Conf{SmbSharePasswd} = '';

$Conf{TarShareName} = '/';

$Conf{FullPeriod} = 6.97;

$Conf{IncrPeriod} = 0.97;

$Conf{FullKeepCnt} = 1;

$Conf{FullKeepCntMin} = 1;

$Conf{FullAgeMax}     = 90;

$Conf{IncrKeepCnt} = 6;

$Conf{IncrKeepCntMin} = 1;

$Conf{IncrAgeMax}     = 30;

$Conf{PartialAgeMax} = 3;

$Conf{IncrFill} = 0;

$Conf{RestoreInfoKeepCnt} = 10;

$Conf{ArchiveInfoKeepCnt} = 10;

$Conf{BackupFilesOnly} = undef;

$Conf{BackupFilesExclude} = undef;

$Conf{BlackoutBadPingLimit} = 3;

$Conf{BlackoutGoodCnt}      = 7;

$Conf{BlackoutPeriods} = [

    {

   hourBegin =>  7.0,

   hourEnd   => 19.5,

   weekDays  => [1, 2, 3, 4, 5],

    },

];

$Conf{BackupZeroFilesIsFatal} = 1;

$Conf{XferMethod} = 'smb';

$Conf{XferLogLevel} = 1;

$Conf{SmbClientPath} = '/usr/bin/smbclient';

$Conf{SmbClientFullCmd} = '$smbClientPath \\\\$host\\$shareName'

       . ' $I_option -U $userName -E -N -d 1'

            . ' -c tarmode\\ full -Tc$X_option - $fileList';

$Conf{SmbClientIncrCmd} = '$smbClientPath \\\\$host\\$shareName'

       . ' $I_option -U $userName -E -N -d 1'

       . ' -c tarmode\\ full -TcN$X_option $timeStampFile - $fileList';

$Conf{SmbClientRestoreCmd} = '$smbClientPath \\\\$host\\$shareName'

            . ' $I_option -U $userName -E -N -d 1'

            . ' -c tarmode\\ full -Tx -';

$Conf{TarClientCmd} = '$sshPath -q -x -n -l root $host'

                    . ' /usr/bin/env LC_ALL=C $tarPath -c -v -f - -C $shareName+'

                    . ' --totals';

$Conf{TarFullArgs} = '$fileList+';

$Conf{TarIncrArgs} = '--newer=$incrDate+ $fileList+';

$Conf{TarClientRestoreCmd} = '$sshPath -q -x -l root $host'

         . ' /usr/bin/env LC_ALL=C $tarPath -x -p --numeric-owner --same-owner'

         . ' -v -f - -C $shareName+';

$Conf{TarClientPath} = '/bin/tar';

$Conf{RsyncClientPath} = '/usr/bin/rsync';

$Conf{RsyncClientCmd} = '$sshPath -q -x -l root $host $rsyncPath $argList+';

$Conf{RsyncClientRestoreCmd} = '$sshPath -q -x -l root $host $rsyncPath $argList+';

$Conf{RsyncShareName} = '/';

$Conf{RsyncdClientPort} = 873;

$Conf{RsyncdUserName} = '';

$Conf{RsyncdPasswd} = '';

$Conf{RsyncdAuthRequired} = 1;

$Conf{RsyncCsumCacheVerifyProb} = 0.01;

$Conf{RsyncArgs} = [

       #

       # Do not edit these!

       #

            '--numeric-ids',

            '--perms',

            '--owner',

            '--group',

            '-D',

            '--links',

            '--times',

            '--block-size=2048',

            '--recursive',

       #

       # If you are using a patched client rsync that supports the

       # --checksum-seed option (see http://backuppc.sourceforge.net),

       # then uncomment this to enabled rsync checksum cachcing

       #

       #'--checksum-seed=32761',

       #

       # Add additional arguments here

       #

];

$Conf{RsyncRestoreArgs} = [

       #

       # Do not edit these!

       #

       '--numeric-ids',

       '--perms',

       '--owner',

       '--group',

       '-D',

       '--links',

       '--times',

       '--block-size=2048',

       '--relative',

       '--ignore-times',

       '--recursive',

       #

       # If you are using a patched client rsync that supports the

       # --checksum-seed option (see http://backuppc.sourceforge.net),

       # then uncomment this to enabled rsync checksum cachcing

       #

       #'--checksum-seed=32761',

       #

       # Add additional arguments here

       #

];

$Conf{ArchiveDest} = '/tmp';

$Conf{ArchiveComp} = 'gzip';

$Conf{ArchivePar} = 0;

$Conf{ArchiveSplit} = 0;

$Conf{ArchiveClientCmd} = '$Installdir/bin/BackupPC_archiveHost'

   . ' $tarCreatePath $splitpath $parpath $host $backupnumber'

   . ' $compression $compext $splitsize $archiveloc $parfile *';

$Conf{SshPath} = '/usr/bin/ssh';

$Conf{NmbLookupPath} = '/usr/bin/nmblookup';

$Conf{NmbLookupCmd} = '$nmbLookupPath -A $host';

$Conf{NmbLookupFindHostCmd} = '$nmbLookupPath $host';

$Conf{FixedIPNetBiosNameCheck} = 0;

$Conf{PingPath} = '/bin/ping';

$Conf{PingCmd} = '$pingPath -c 1 -w 3 $host';

$Conf{ServerInitdPath} = '';

$Conf{ServerInitdStartCmd} = '';

$Conf{CompressLevel} = 3;

$Conf{PingMaxMsec} = 20;

$Conf{ClientTimeout} = 72000;

$Conf{MaxOldPerPCLogFiles} = 12;

$Conf{DumpPreUserCmd}     = undef;

$Conf{DumpPostUserCmd}    = undef;

$Conf{RestorePreUserCmd}  = undef;

$Conf{RestorePostUserCmd} = undef;

$Conf{ArchivePreUserCmd}  = undef;

$Conf{ArchivePostUserCmd} = undef;

$Conf{ClientNameAlias} = undef;

$Conf{PerlModuleLoad}     = undef;

$Conf{SendmailPath} = '/usr/sbin/sendmail';

$Conf{EMailNotifyMinDays} = 2.5;

$Conf{EMailFromUserName} = 'backuppc';

$Conf{EMailAdminUserName} = 'backuppc';

$Conf{EMailUserDestDomain} = '';

$Conf{EMailNoBackupEverSubj} = undef;

$Conf{EMailNoBackupEverMesg} = undef;

$Conf{EMailNotifyOldBackupDays} = 7.0;

$Conf{EMailNoBackupRecentSubj} = undef;

$Conf{EMailNoBackupRecentMesg} = undef;

$Conf{EMailNotifyOldOutlookDays} = 5.0;

$Conf{EMailOutlookBackupSubj} = undef;

$Conf{EMailOutlookBackupMesg} = undef;

$Conf{CgiAdminUserGroup} = 'backuppc';

$Conf{CgiAdminUsers}     = 'backuppc';

$Conf{CgiURL} = 'http://XXXXXX/cgi-bin//BackupPC_Admin';

$Conf{Language} = 'en';

$Conf{CgiUserHomePageCheck} = '';

$Conf{CgiUserUrlCreate}     = 'mailto:%s';

$Conf{CgiDateFormatMMDD} = 1;

$Conf{CgiNavBarAdminAllHosts} = 1;

$Conf{CgiSearchBoxEnable} = 1;

$Conf{CgiNavBarLinks} = [

    {

        link  => "?action=view&type=docs",

        lname => "Documentation",    # actually displays $Lang->{Documentation}

    },

    {

        link  => "http://backuppc.sourceforge.net/faq",

        name  => "FAQ",              # displays literal "FAQ"

    },

    {

        link  => "http://backuppc.sourceforge.net",

        name  => "SourceForge",      # displays literal "SourceForge"

    },

];

$Conf{CgiStatusHilightColor} = {

    Reason_backup_failed           => '#ffcccc',

    Reason_backup_done             => '#ccffcc',

    Reason_no_ping                 => '#ffff99',

    Reason_backup_canceled_by_user => '#ff9900',

    Status_backup_in_progress      => '#66cc99',

};

$Conf{CgiHeaders} = '<meta http-equiv="pragma" content="no-cache">';

$Conf{CgiImageDir} = '/usr/share/webapps/backuppc/3.2.1-r2/htdocs/image';

$Conf{CgiExt2ContentType} = { };

$Conf{CgiImageDirURL} = '/backuppc/image';

$Conf{CgiCSSFile} = 'BackupPC_stnd.css';

```

Last edited by upengan78 on Wed Dec 14, 2011 2:57 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## upengan78

I knew the backups were working fine, so decided to downgrade to version 3.2.1 in portage-backup overlay. Tell you what, backups work with this version.

eix backuppc

```
[U] app-backup/backuppc

     Available versions:  

   (2.1.2-r1)   2.1.2-r1

   (0)   ~3.1.0-r2[1] ~3.1.0-r3[1] (~)3.2.0-r1[1] (~)3.2.1[1] 3.2.1-r2

   {doc rss samba vhosts}

     Installed versions:  3.2.1[1](08:42:30 AM 12/14/2011)(-rss -samba -vhosts)

     Homepage:            http://backuppc.sourceforge.net/

     Description:         A high-performance system for backing up computers to a server's disk.

[1] "portage-backup" /var/lib/layman/portage-backup

```

----------

